# Salt free rubs



## shadowhawk (Jun 5, 2014)

Is there a way to make a tasty rub without the salt? especially for St. Louis cut Pork ribs? Thanks all!


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 5, 2014)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/95159/emans-pig-rub

I only use the rub.   Love it.


----------

